# Cooler Master Cosmos II MbK



## kier (Jan 2, 2012)

Cooler Master Cosmos II MbK

Sponsered by:













Hi my modding friends,

A new year begins, so a good start in terms of a new modding season
With a brand new case .... which is released right now, the Cosmos II
The new flagship of Cooler Master.

The hardware which comes in it is not known yet for sure, but it is certain that an x79 mobo and a number GTX580 GPUs comes in
And offcourse watercooled.

The color combination is going to be black, gray and white

The package was brought a month ago, the deliveryman cursed me 
What a case and what a weight, unbelievable. My wife was pissed and called me some names I didn't heard before
So I needed to make space in my workshop to properly view the case.

The package:





















First unpacking which quite a operation turned out to be






And here it is the great Cosmos II


























Lots of case with a lot of space, really a true pleasure to mod this one

Cooler Master Raymen, Ruud and Marco and of course anyone who makes this possible ... Thanks!

And then moved it straight to my workshop to view and show interior 
First some specifications:

-Exterior Material: Aluminum, mesh, synthetics

-Interior: Steel alloy, plastic, rubber

-Dimensions: 344 (W) x 704 (H) x 664 (D) mm / 13.5 x 27.7 x 26.1 inches

-Weight: 22 lb kg/48.5

-Maximum compatibility CPU cooler height: 190 mm/7.48 in.

-GPU-Length: 385 inches mm/15.15

-Type-M/B: Micro-ATX, Micro ATX, E-ATX, Extended ATX, SSI CEB, SSI EEB

Once dragged in my workshop and opened it immediately, I noticed how much 3.5 Drive Bay are in it
less than 13 pieces in total (2 from X dock, Mid cage for 5 HDDs, bottom cage for 6 hard drives)

The middle bay has room for 5 HDDs











In the lower HDD bay there's room for 6 hard drives which is hidden behind a beautiful fan bracket with
2 x 120 mm fan, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA
















And here there is room for 6 HDD's











The PSU has shifted back for some extra space inside






And is raised a little






At the front there is space for two HDDs through the X-dock and there are three 5.25-inch drive bays available






Below this compartment, behind the mesh part there is one 200 mm LED fan, 700 RPM, 19 dBA (converted from 120 / 140 mm)
And below that there is still room for a 120mm fan for the airflow trough the lower HDD's bracket











The back has room for a 10+1 Expansion Slots

http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx233/kier1976/Cosmos%201/DSC05678.jpg[/IMG

And a 140 mm fan, 1200 RPM, 19 dBA comes with it to the rear

[IMG]http://i759.photobucket.com/albums/xx233/kier1976/Cosmos%201/DSC05679.jpg

At the top is a lot of space under the mesh











This cover is very easy to remove with a screw, and below is enough space for 3 fans and wiring






There also would fit a 360 rad but for that there are some adjustments needed.
And it comes with a black 120 mm fan, 1200 RPM, 17 dBA






Also on the top there is a sliding panel. Below that there is a control panel with 7 functions
More about this in the next update


























At the front there is the I / O panel with 2 xUSB 3.0, 4 x USB 2.0, 1 x e-SATA and audio in / out






And there is very good tought about the cable management











With enough holes
















I could go on an d on about the case but..... now it's modding time

I removed the top mesh and made ​​a number of strips.






Which are directed obliquely backwards, this is still a rugged design and has yet to be finished 






Cut out the fan controller carefully
















Here is coming a slot loader DVD or Bluray.






For measuring I used this one .






And made a slot for it











Where before was the sliding panel I cut and bent a piece of aluminum






Which is placed like this











And made the slot for the slot loader drive
















I hope this is a good start of the new year for you ... for me it is

More to come!!!


----------



## kier (Jan 3, 2012)

Just to compare the size of this beast 






And next to some other cases


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the mods ,Wish you had a cosmos 1000 to compare them.Man that is one huge ass case....


----------



## Huddo93 (Jan 4, 2012)

Cant wait to see what you can come up with. Ive followed your work logs and I believe that you can come up with something absolutely amazing.

Keep up the awesome work and am dying to see more!


----------



## kier (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks my modding friends 

*Update!!!*

Today I removed al the plastic and there's not much left 
















These fanholes might become handy 






Also removed the HDD bays and some other stuff, now there is a lot of space left for two 240 Rads. It,s possible to put  360 rads in there but I want lots of space for the cables and tubing
The front is also cleaned











I have a nice idea for the lower compartment. For this I sawn a piece of 1mm aluminium






Bent it











With a slide angel











Covering up the whole compartment. Other side is becoming just the same






For the fanholes I had a nice idea. I really like the shape from original fanholes, so this I,m going to make in the lower panel






After some sawing and filing






Second one also done






Removed the tape





















And placed the rad and fans. This cover is going to be black (I think)






Just one more to make


----------



## kier (Jan 5, 2012)

*Update!!!*

Just a small update before I go on a little vacation 

I also liked the shape from the air intakes behind the mesh in the front, 






so I copied that to a piece of 5mm white acrylic











And placed it. I think i'm going to place another black layer on top of it






Also made a 5mm white acrylic midplate






Maybe illuminated











That's it for now!!! coming back soon


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow kier, you always know how to make a awesome case alot better!!
I like the top panel idea!!
Can't wait until you back for updates!!!


----------



## kier (Jan 17, 2012)

*Update: The front*

These last few days i've continued with the appearance of the case. I want the front to turn black / white. So I have sawn a piece 3mm black acrylic, the same pattern as the white plate. Only now with the recesses 5mm smaller.





















White plate on it






I like the looks of it. Also have now some great air in/ outlets, finishing of this part later

I previously mentioned that the controller is coming in the upper 5.25 compartment togheter with the I/O stuff, all of this in the black and white theme

So marked a 5mm white acrylic piece











To keep everything in place there is coming a piece of black acrylic behind it with recesses for the controller and I/O stuff
















Witch is placed like this






To get a nice contrast around the controller, I've cut and filed a edge of 3mm black acrylic






And also made two black strips cut for the I/O stuff 





















And placed in the Cosmos
















For the lower I/O section cut rectangles and circles for the USB and audio






And after some carefully filing






Top I / O section also done, and put everything in it for the looks











Above the Cosmos controller is still a big white surface, this seems to me a nice place to put a display.
For this the perfect display: The Aquaero 5 XT. So ordered and received











Hmm that's a unpleasant surprise, the controller with touch buttons isn't black anymore (like the older version) but Aqua Computer has replaced / filled this with stainless steel buttons. 
















Itself is looking very nice with the new buttons... but not for this build. So first i'm going to try to get an "older" version. Until I know more I will stop working out the display.

That's it my modding friends


----------



## kier (Jan 18, 2012)

*Update*

Just a small update about the cover at the right bottom.
First idea was to make this cover with a angle just like the other side, but a change of plans.
This is now becoming a straight cover, but with 2 HDD attached to it. The place for the HDD's was a bit limited because I removed the HDD cages and almost all the space is occupied by the water cooling products











So this is a nice solution. There will also be a SSD, but this is placed on the side of the 5.25 bay

For the cover I sawn a piece aluminum and marked it






Bent it






Cut out the Fanholes again











And drilled the holes for the HDDs. Of course I will make some adjustments for noise reduction






All placed like this











Also made the recess for the cables


----------



## kier (Jan 19, 2012)

Just a small addition

I've covered the two plates with black vinyl, which gives the same black color as the rest of the case




















And placed them
















Pics with the white front


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 20, 2012)

Subbed!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jan 20, 2012)

Daaaang! This is awesome ... subbed


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 22, 2012)

wOW very nice work.

I don't care for this case... at all... but I like where this is going.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 22, 2012)

wow looks pretty good and neat


----------



## kier (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks you guys 

*Update!!!*

I would like to welcome a great sponsor for this build, the shop that has everything .... IT-Service.be





IT- service/ Eddy Thanks for the nice discounts.

For this build I purchased a nice new mobo: The Asus SABERTOOTH X79

Really a great motherboard, here some pics:






Some standard stuff






And the motherboard
























































Placed right away in the cosmos






So the  Sabertooth, really is a beautiful mobo 

I also bought some beautiful rams to fill up the sabertooth, 3 x the Corsair 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit































I will place EK ram coolers on these.
En last but not least, the white Xigmatek XOF-F1251 fans, which fit perfectly with this build











Placed on top











360 rad fits 











In the last update I had shown you the white midplate, Ive adjusted it a bit for 2 pumps






Which will be placed like this











Received approval from my great friend











And also cut a white acrylic plate for the mobo tray
















Beneath and beside the motherboard I have a lot of space, this will be filled up
I would like the same line as the EK tops, and I want a nice light distribution in terms of the illuminated midplate. For this I am going to raise the midplate about 4 cm, for this I have sawn and bent an aluminum strip cut





















Behind it I placed 2 CFL lights, and we have an illuminated midplate
















For an even better light distribution I will do some adjustments, but more on this later.
I've made a bracket for the rad






I still need to make the top bracket but this I will do later






Enough room for the fittings






And here the radiator with fans
















Applied a layer vinyl coating to the strip











Looking good I think 











Grtzzz


----------



## kier (Feb 23, 2012)

Sponsor Update !!!





Hi fellow modders. 
It took a while since the last update, but today I have received a lot of watercooling products 






What would it be... a lot of boxes 











To begin EK-PSC Fitting 10mm - G1/4 Black











Also the EK-PSC Adapter 45° G1/4 Black











and some beautiful EK-PSC Adapter 90° G1/4 Black  











A great CPU block: the EK-Supreme HF - EN
















and two EK-RAM Dominator X4
















For the 2x ZOTAC GTX580 gpu's iv'e got 2x a EK-FC580 GTX+ - EN









































Also with two EK-FC580 GTX Backplate - Black
















2 great tops with res: the EK-DDC X-RES 140 - Acetal





















To cool everything I ordered 2x EK-CoolStream RAD XT (240)





















For the top of the Cosmos I''m gonna place a EK-CoolStream RAD XT (360)





















And for the sabertooth board iv'e picked the EK-MOSFET ASUS X79
















Another great sponsor for this build is...... ZOTAC





For this build I may use 2 x the ZOTAC GTX580 1536M 348BIT DDR5





















Some specs:

Specs:

Chipset :

    -Chipset Manufacturer NVIDIA® 
    -GPU GeForce® GTX 580 
    -Core clock 772 MHz 
    -Stream Processors 512 
    -Shader Clock 1544 MHz 

Memory :

    -Memory Clock 4008 MHz 
    -Memory Size 1536MB 
    -Memory Interface 384-bit 
    -Memory Type GDDR5 


























Chris, Craig and Carsten Thank you again for these great cards  
It's ashame that I need to undress the cards, but it needs to be done  
















And placed the EK-FC580 blocks





















Placed the backplates
















Ok, now more about installing the blocks

The mosfet block:











Next the Supreme HF.


























After that the RAM coolers


























Placed the 2 ZOTAC GTX580 GPU's









































Looks good  Placed everything in the Cosmos II































And installed some fittings





















Now everything is in place it's time to mod again...to be continued


----------



## HammerON (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice build so far
I didn't see where you listed which cpu you are going to use (3960x???)...


----------



## kier (Feb 24, 2012)

I think the 3930K


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds good. How are you going to set-up your loops?


----------



## Darkleoco (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice, subbed.


----------



## kier (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks 

One loop: Pump->Radiator(360)->Mosfet->RAM->CPU->RAM->Pump/RES
Second loop: Pump->GPU's->2xRadiator(240)->Pump/RES


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool thanks. I like dual loops as well


----------



## kier (Feb 28, 2012)

*Update!!!*


Had some fun these days with cutting and sawing in the Cosmos:
Hole for a straight Fill-Port and also a slot for the fitting of the pump.






Holes for the gpu, s in-and outlet






A hole for the wiring of the gpu, s






And adjusted the slot for the sata






Did the same thing for the 24 pins powercables.






I also made ​​a hole in the side of the 5.25 bay






And made 2 fill-ports.






And at the bottom of the 5.25, I have made a large hole for the in and outlets of the reservoirs, etc..











All this I have covered with U-channel edge  from Mnpctech.






Furthermore, did some nice things with the pump / reservoirs. All with fixed tubes











More on this later. I also started with the cables. For the GPU power, I have marked some holes.






Pre-drilling with 1.5mm






3mm






And 4.5mm






This is enough to go through with a sleeved wire.






For the GPU power I used extensions






And sleeved it in 4 colors. Black, titanium gray, gray and white






Other side still loose






One by one put the male connector through






Did the same thing for 24 pins cable.











And placed everything. One gpu  have to wait ( need more heatshrink)


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the cool update


----------



## Flygye (Apr 18, 2012)

@Kier,   can you give me the measures for the midplate of the case.

Because i want to do the same thing (put a acrylic on top of the midplate), and i don't know the exact measures and angles for it.

BTW:  very nice pictures  and  rig that you have there


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 22, 2012)

For the mod.
 For modding a Cosmos II


----------



## behemoth. (Apr 29, 2012)

I've seen every single one of your builds and I can't get enough of them. 

Your truly a great artist.


----------



## radrok (Apr 29, 2012)

Lovely, subbed!


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 29, 2012)

i am yet to go through the whole post. but i must say your sawing and filing skills are extraordinary


----------



## kier (Apr 30, 2012)

*Update!!!*

It's been a while since I've updated the Cosmos build, but here it is .... the long awaited update
Where were we...  the sleeved cables. For the Sata cables I've made 2​​ openings












Sleeved some Sata cables






First four sata placed






Second layer on top






It's all a bit messy now, but this will be better  It need to be as tight as possible ...











To get this so tight, I drilled some holes on the back from the mobo for the tyraps






Tightly folded around the edge











I will not use them all, but I dont want free sata slots.

In the front there are still some open holes, So I've cut some mesh for this





















Placed the acrylic cover back again 











I wanted something more for the "fins" on top, so for this I have pasted some DI-NOC
















Looks better. To have the same DI-NOC effect in the front I have also pasted the slide panel











And now the big moment ... making the loop ready for filling. For this I have cut the hard acrylic pipe and placed it






Checked the remaining tubes etc.






All connected...yes, fill it up






Fill Port right above is to fill the first loop. Never mind the silver shiny stuff, don't have any black left and don't wanna buy new. This is not in sight 






And then it was really time to fill it with... Mayhem Pastel Ice White





















Starting to get full


























Nice color isn't it






Just one more loop, but not today


----------



## techguy31 (Apr 30, 2012)

One hell of a NEAT mod.


----------



## t_ski (May 1, 2012)

The last pic looks almost black & white


----------



## kier (May 1, 2012)

Thanks you guys


----------



## kier (May 1, 2012)

Second loop ready without any major problems


----------



## Huddo93 (May 2, 2012)

Wow, this build is starting to look really really amazing! your creativity blows my mind


----------



## HammerON (May 2, 2012)

Amazing attention to detail
Lovin how it is all coming together!!!


----------



## kier (May 3, 2012)

Huddo93 said:


> Wow, this build is starting to look really really amazing! your creativity blows my mind



Thanks 



HammerON said:


> Amazing attention to detail
> Lovin how it is all coming together!!!



Thank you, Hope you like the front? 













Tonight I spent some time to the front. I changed the plan to put the usb and other stuff into the front regarding the looks and the space behind the panel.






I think this looks better now without the, usb stuff and without the touch buttons from the Aquaero. These doesn't look good and do not work properly in my opinion

So i've cut 3 pieces of 3mm acrylic. The first one looks like this






And two of them like this. One of them with a smaller recess for the display






Everything put together






The touch buttons I do not need because I can set everything with the remote control. And once set I usually do nothing more with it, just look at the temps. The remote has a good range like this, so it's okay






Placed in the Cosmos
















Power on











I doubt whether I'm going to put black or carbon on the acrylic.


----------



## kier (May 7, 2012)

The wurst thing happened to me .... lost the flat cable connecting the PCB push button and the controller.
In the beginning I was thinking that I must put the flatcable somewhere save before I lose it.
So I've lost it . Fortunately there was Ruud from Coolermaster, who still has parts of the Cosmos
Cooler Master Europe Store for all your spare parts.
Ruud... thanks man!











And everything is online again
















Inverse color display is a nice thing






slide panel closed again, nothing to see anymore






Cable management is still a big mess, but this is how I placed the controller
















This will become more organised ​​
Drilled a hole for the switches and HDD LED






And I have cut a 3mm black piece of acrylic to make a cover for the side bay, I don't like holes and slots  So this will disappear.






Made a second layer and cut out the form of the CM push buttons.






Placed the first layer back






Second layer on top






Past some black film on the second layer






And the result






Nice, tight and the good color. 
I also been busy with the XL window for the Cosmos. What appeared to be quite a challenge because lots of plastic and little space

The acrylic window I've made ​​1cm larger as the existing hole. 


























Need to put more pressure on the edges , but this is how it becomes

For pasting the metal cover back on the plastic, I used contact adhesive. This is because I don't have to much space for double sided tape, and it just needs to be good. Placed everywhere clamps and other stuff, which will stay on for a night. And need to make the inside a bit nicer. Ofcourse after installing the window wanted to see how it looks.
















And also have been playing with the enlightened midplate for some nightshots. I'm also thinking to put some lights in the midsection or top.


























That's it for now...Grtz.


----------



## Huddo93 (May 8, 2012)

Wow , that white under glow onto the milky white liquid looks amazing!


----------



## DonInKansas (May 8, 2012)

I'm glad you are changing the USB port layout that was driving me nuts.  Slick!


----------



## kier (May 12, 2012)

Huddo93 said:


> Wow , that white under glow onto the milky white liquid looks amazing!



Thanks, made it a bit more white in the top. Hope you like it 



DonInKansas said:


> I'm glad you are changing the USB port layout that was driving me nuts.  Slick!



Me too, didn't like this from the start 

















This will become 1 of the last Cosmos updates my friendly followers. Just one more to go, the pro photoshoot.
The Cosmos is as good as finished now. It was a very nice build, partly because the Cosmos was allready in my possession before he was in the shop, and that the kick-off exactly started  with the big Cosmos II release.

For this a deep bow for Cooler Master, EKWB, ZOTAC and IT service.be. Thank you again for the confidence and support.

The last small things in this last update.

The white front I covered with black film, which looks better then the white acrylic. But with some white lines still visible.











All side panels opened and the big, big Cosmos exhibited






A great modular power supply, the Cooler Master Hybrid 1050W


























Enough connections 






And enough space left, which comes in handy for the excess length of the cables











Some cable management






Side cover is placed with the HDDs
















Because it was too dark inside, I have placed a single CCFL in a custom bracket that I have bolted to the 360 ​​rad using the existing holes. Now was to bright, so I made it ​​softer with a small piece of white paper.






Finalized the sleeved cables, a little tightening etc.
















Total shot of the PCI-e SATA 24pins and sats






And the internal end result
















And my favorite picture






Next update....Final photoshoot


----------



## Darkleoco (May 12, 2012)

Wow you have made a great case look even better :O


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (May 27, 2012)

0_0 Holy ****! That is Epic! Nice Work


----------



## kier (Jun 8, 2012)

You had to wait a few weeks for these pictures, I hope it was worth it 

*The final pictures of the Cosmos II MbK*






























































































































Special thanks goes to:

Marco and Ruud from Coolermaster





Chris and Carsten from ZOTAC





Gregor From EKWB





And Eddy from IT-Service.be





And offcourse all members from this forum for the great comments and ideas.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 12, 2012)

My mind is completely blown by this project... just... wow...


----------



## HammerON (Jun 12, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!
Excellent job with great attentiont to detail


----------



## nleksan (Jun 14, 2012)

I am slack-jawed with pure amazement, and a hefty dose of respect! You have created a masterpiece out of what is, in my opinion, a rather "meh" case! 

I absolutely freaking love the color scheme, as it's very similar to what I am setting up. I imagine that you are quite busy, but I would be extremely grateful for some tips/ideas regarding my Switch 810 build, via PM. 

*Bows*


----------



## kier (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks you guys, and nleksan... no problem please PM me with your questions


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow. Now I want Cosmos II even more. lulz. Unfotunately, it's far too expensive for me, as anything more than $125 is, but that doesn't stop me from drooling over cases like this. 


How many hours, do you think, from start to finish? I see you do this pretty often, and keep coming up with original ideas, that itself deserves some respect.


----------



## kier (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi My modding friends....It's time to get voting for your favorite tower mod/ scratch mod or cooler mod.
Please vote if you like the Coolermaster Cosmos II MbK by Kier and win beautiful prizes http://www.facebook.com/coolermaster/app_419693664758569


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Milk! It does a body good!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 10, 2012)

You Sir, are an Artisan. 

Beautiful!!


----------



## xxdozer322 (Dec 10, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## kier (Dec 21, 2012)

Second place  Big thanks goes to all voters, jury and Cooler master


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Neat, and excellent attention to detail. also a well written log! liked going through it.


----------

